# What makes an ugly guitar?



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

My guitarist has a new Epiphone SG. I normally like these guitars and his sounds good. I will not say otherwise.. BUT! I hate looking at it. All within personal preferences..


THIS!!!









In my personal opinion this is an ugly guitar. Reason one: I hate cream colored guitars. Two: I hate Middle pickups. Im sure someone will say it if I dont but I believe that its not too much to ask if a guitar sounds and LOOKS awesome. AGAIN! This is my personal opinion, so what im asking is what turns you away from a guitar?

On a side note.. I think gold tops are cheesy and will also add that the danelectro longhorn bass is also gaudy.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

The thing I don't like about sg's is the little piece
of plastic between the neck and pup. This pic is 
similar to mine (including side jack). Mine's black.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll agree that that SG is not to my tastes either, but I really can't articulate what makes a guitar ugly. I generally agree with you about cream colouring, and middle pick-ups (or at least middle humbuckers), but I've seen those look good on other guitars, so its not universal.

And sometimes a guitar is SO ugly that it's beautiful...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

One other thing that I don't like, though obviously others disagree, is anything "pointy" on a guitar, including Venetian (I think) cutaways. So I've never been a fan of SGs.

Edit: It's _Florentine_ cutaways that I dislike - I really should do my research _before_ I shoot my mouth off, but why start now.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Uh, just typing the name will bring back memories so bad I'm not sure they're just memories, but,
have you ever seen a 60's Goya?

Back in the early sixties, S.G.s were one of the better looking and easier playing Gibson guitars,
for both righties and lefties.
Too bad the necks and headstocks broke off so easy, and the too flexible neck detuned too easy.
But they still had the P.A.F. Humbuckers that were on the then discontinued Les Paul.
Santana at Woodstock with his S.G. is my favorite S.G. playing.
Bob Scott, with his Hamilton band "Copter", played a '64 S.G., my favorite.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

John Watt said:


> Uh, just typing the name will bring back memories so bad I'm not sure they're just memories, but,
> have you ever seen a 60's Goya?


Funny, one of the nicest guitars I've ever seen was a Goya - probably from the seventies though. A Les Paul with a beautiful vine inlay on the neck with leaves as fret markers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bw66 said:


> _Florentine_ cutaways that I dislike ..........


I hated those on jazz boxes when I first wanted to buy one. 
However, that sharp cutout gradually "grew" on me and that is what I bought.
I'm pleased that I went with the Florentine cutout....I now think that the jazz boxes with the Venetian cutaway look
less "streamlined" and "blobbie".

But, in general, I dislike points on guitars

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Gold Hardware.
Pointy Headstocks.
Hockey stick headstocks.
Dean headstocks.
BC Rich Headstocks.
PRS headstocks
Large Fender headstocks.
Quilt tops.
Chevron flame tops
Spalted tops.
Anything Blue (except Sonic Blue)
Black acoustics.
Any colour other than natural acoustics.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I dislike weird body shapes that come about by having nowhere logical to go that hasn't been done before so lets just do something weird. 

Example: Parker. They may be fantastic instruments from a quality perspective but they're hideous to me! Even their acoustics are butt ugly!


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

SG Customs are awesome looking! Ugly .... think 80s Jacksons and Charvels. Heavy metal pointy guitars too.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Most Ibanez guitars are ugly...


----------



## reccon (Jan 6, 2011)

*Copter alumni*



John Watt said:


> Uh, just typing the name will bring back memories so bad I'm not sure they're just memories, but,
> have you ever seen a 60's Goya?
> 
> Back in the early sixties, S.G.s were one of the better looking and easier playing Gibson guitars,
> ...


Bob Scott? Interesting. I played in the band 'Copter after Gene Murray left. I used a birdseye maple SG copy built by Lado guitars. I still have it.


----------



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

Total personal opinion and even though I've never played one but the Fano Electric Guitar Headstock. I bet they're killer playing and sounding Guitars and the bodies look fantastic but that headstock ruins them for me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

The Grin said:


> My guitarist has a new Epiphone SG. I normally like these guitars and his sounds good. I will not say otherwise.. BUT! I hate looking at it. All within personal preferences..
> 
> 
> THIS!!!
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what do you think looks good? It is funny what one considers beautiful. I agree with you on the personal opinion point. Goldtops, and SGs are just classic looking to me. With that said, there are many "Classic" guitars that look plain silly. Good post BTW. Entertaining to say the least!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What makes guitars ugly are ugly colors like green or a guitar full of stickers. Road worn guitars whether actually road worn or purchased that way are also ugly.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Who cares how they look, aren't the important things _how they sound_ and _how they play_?

By the way, I love green guitars...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

grumpyoldman said:


> Who cares how they look, aren't the important things _how they sound_ and _how they play_?
> 
> By the way, I love green guitars...
> 
> ...


You even like fluorescent "Day-glo" green guitars...???...They kinda make me "sea-sick"...ha ha ha...


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Todd68 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you think looks good? It is funny what one considers beautiful. I agree with you on the personal opinion point. Goldtops, and SGs are just classic looking to me. With that said, there are many "Classic" guitars that look plain silly. Good post BTW. Entertaining to say the least!


I like may different combinations. What truly stands out for me is something classic but without stock colors. For example a white telecaster with a clear but tinted pick guard. The SG is a wicked guitar (depending on set up) and wouldn't mind getting my hands on a bass SG. I dont like really any guitar as a gold top or cream color. My #1`guitar right now is a purple Ibanez SA 220, but if I ever get a custom guitar made, I would probably get the same finish styles as the Gibson Voodoo series. My God of Rock those things were wicked to the touch.



grumpyoldman said:


> Who cares how they look, aren't the important things _how they sound_ and _how they play_?


This is true and I did start the forum with that. This is just something playful. Lets just say hypothetically that all guitars in the world sounded and played the same and the ONLY thing that mattered was the look. In true life though, I say why not both? I can find a guitar that plays and looks wicked pretty easy. Paying for it is my issue.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Don't like the looks of that Epi 3 pickup S.G. or even a 3 pickup Gibson S.G.
However; one of my all time dream guitars was one that I saw in the window of Ryson's United Studio's of Music in St. Catharines in the mid 60's.
A white GIBSON S.G. with black pickguard and a vibrola arm.
O.M.G.; what a beautiful guitar.
Still can't get it out of my mind.
My dad was a working stiff and I had to make due with a Supro Ranchero archtop back in those days.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

jimihendrix said:


> You even like fluorescent "Day-glo" green guitars...???...They kinda make me "sea-sick"...ha ha ha...


Actually, truth be told, I was chasing down a Seasick Green Charvel San Dimas at one point...ended up giving up as they just can't be found. 

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't like to generalize, but since you asked...

What makes an ugly guitar?

60s - 80s Japanese designers
German designers 
80s shredders (pointy mostrosities with day-glo paint - yeesh)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Psychedelic fluorescent colours - lime green particularly.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Some people like Fr00t (bright/crazy finishes).

I have no problem with someone else owning an SG or LP custom with the middle humbucker. In cream even. I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole purely because I have tried one and hit the middle pickup, but I don't think it's ugly by any stretch.

I haven't seen too many guitars that I'd call "ugly".


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

You would definitely have trouble playing this guitar....


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there are some guitars i really don't like the look of, that's true. many of you mentioned features that i also don't like.
tbo, i am completely unable to get my head around the entire concept of relicing, and worn out looking guitars. it's just not for me. but i do like guitars that are well built, maybe need a few tweaks to be great guitars on the cheap. some folks groove on the label, some folks don't. some go both ways. neopolitan ice cream. know what i mean? awesome


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nigel Tufnel would take offence to that. Even this axe goes to 11. 



jimihendrix said:


> You would definitely have trouble playing this guitar....


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

Sneaky said:


>


This guitar apparently needs a ride. I have never seen a guitar hitchhiking before!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Comes down to taste of course. I like cream coloured guitars and I like middle pickups.

I wouldn't say they're _ugly_ but I don't like uncovered pickups and flames or really pointy bodies don't turn me on.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh please, please rate my guitars .There on here. I would love to here from you. Thanks.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

reccon, Copter Alumni: that birds-eye maple Lado S.G. must be nice.
I remember seeing Copter with Gene a few times, Gene being a long-time guitarist.
Bob and Gene had a lot of double harmony leads worked out, a real guitar band.
The next version I remember had a keyboardist who played sax and some guitar.
That's probably not you, but did you ever play in Port Maitland or Dunnville, where I saw them?

Bob became a good friend later on when he moved close to Welland.
After he let the band go and retired, he hired me to refinish his '64 S.G., having fun with it.
He wanted the horns to glow with a flourescent red, and it looks really hot.
You might remember all the peeling and blueing chrome, and the custom parts he installed,
but when I went over to talk about refinishing it, he pulled out a box with all the original hardware, brand new.

I'm seeing some of the worst looking headstocks I've ever seen in my life, in this thread.
And I can see liking some Goya guitars. I do.
But they made a "plastic" guitar with metal flakes that looked like... I don't know... melted and reformed?
It was hard to play, it was disorienting in a way, and hard to hold onto. It was a smaller scale, looking like a bad toy.
Innovations in plastic aren't what I look for in any kind of guitar.

"Copter", Captain Copter and The Twirlybirds, cut a wide swath, rabble rousing in the raunchiest tradition.
They also did one of my favorite versions of "Everybody Wants to Rule the World", by "Tears for Fears".


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

John Watt said:


> Innovations in plastic aren't what I look for in any kind of guitar.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Ugly guitars? I have seen probably thousands of different designs, both acoustic and electric, and of those... many are not what I consider 'pretty' to look at. However, I have tastes that are quite admittedly 'oddball' and I happen to love some of the most imaginative and unusual designs. Ugly truly is in the eye of the beholder. By the way, that original cream-coloured three pup SG isn't ugly, but it sure isn't good to look at either from my perspective.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> What makes guitars ugly are ugly colors like green or a guitar full of stickers. Road worn guitars whether actually road worn or purchased that way are also ugly.


Absolutely! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and while there are some things I don't like the look of (the Tyler headstock for example), they are all lovely in some way. What I absolutely cannot understands is relics. I cannot like a guitar that starts new and then goes through a process to make it look old. That's just some kind of desecration to me. So, so, phoney. Actually it's not the guitar's fault - it's the people!

Could you imagine relic cars?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Absolutely! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and while there are some things I don't like the look of (the Tyler headstock for example), they are all lovely in some way. What I absolutely cannot understands is relics. I cannot like a guitar that starts new and then goes through a process to make it look old. That's just some kind of desecration to me. So, so, phoney. Actually it's not the guitar's fault - it's the people!
> 
> Could you imagine relic cars?


I agree about 'Relic'd' guitars. But there actually ARE 'relic'd' cars as well! Check this out: 
http://www.hubgarage.com/mygarage/BLT2DRIVE/vehicles/2878/photos/1784626


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's interesting that bass players love innovation in design for comfort and playability, but *most* guitarists are stuck in the traditional shapes.

I don't understand not liking Parkers myself, and think that ergonomic designs aren't too shabby. Especially when done tastefully!


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, I've been totally relic'd, so I have to admit to some in my life.

But acoustic potential over-rides ergonomic design all the time, for me.
The invention of The Fender Stratocaster, is still not truly appreciated for musical history.
His two-way adjustable bridges allowed scientific intonation for the first time,
and his Tremolo Unit allowed reliable performance detuning for the first time.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

John Watt said:


> Unfortunately, I've been totally relic'd, so I have to admit to some in my life.
> 
> But acoustic potential over-rides ergonomic design all the time, for me.
> The invention of The Fender Stratocaster, is still not truly appreciated for musical history.
> ...


I wonder how many thought the Strat was ugly when it was introduced?


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Because I used a right-handed neck with a left-handed body,
a lot of other guitarists critcized me for my "reverse headstock".
Everything about electric guitars was debatable, until synths and digital took it further.

The Strat was seen as a sexy guitar, the sloping "arm rest", the rear scallop, very comfortable.
That's if you can imagine playing a Strat when they first came out, and nothing else was like that.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Whats everyone opinion on this?








Dont know if its playable but lets assume it is.

I think it looks cool and for those who dont know what its ment to be, it is a somewhat new subculture called steampunk


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i can see alot of hard and meticulous work went into that guitar. it just doesn't really float my boat.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Steampunk stuff is great, but that guitar is not a very good example. A much better example would be the James Trussart guitars, like the 'SteelCaster' with a Bigsby or the 'Steel Deville' for example.

http://www.jamestrussart.com/#/products/3469897


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

Check these out. I have seen them up close and personal, and they are truly butt ugly.

http://nanaimo.en.craigslist.ca/msg/2339977540.html


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

since you`re askin`...heres my latest addition...picked it up locally yesterday for about $100.00 CDN...close enough anyways...looks like a home made job but don`t let that fool yas...seems to be very well made...no messy paint job, excellent routing, no cheap parts...has an ESP blade type bucker and a 1/4 pounder in the neck, 2 piece center seamed body that is not basswood though I`m not sure if it`s ash or alder...may be something else...Gotoh tuners, nice thick C shape very straight neck, no fret wear, very thick rosewood fret board...just has a funny shape with an odd pick guard, that has been well cut...no signs of it being some kid`s high school project...in fact...may be a guitar made by somebody who attended the ESP school in town, they have a builders program so could possibly be something from there. who knows...for the money I ain`t complaining...love the color too...I think it could be classified as ugly...


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

washburned said:


> I wonder how many thought the Strat was ugly when it was introduced?


Well when Les Paul brought around one of the VERY first solid body guitars (made from a simple log) to Gibson, he was met with extreme criticism. Only the janitor liked it. He later turned it into the picture below and thats about how solid body guitars caught on. Mind you he was neck and neck with Rickenbacker if I remember right. I really want to get my hands on those books about Les Paul.











sneakypete said:


> I think it could be classified as ugly...


That brings up a wicked point... Im sure there is a lot of people who go out of their way to look for the ugliest guitar they can find for whatever reason. Never thought about it until now.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

maybe...Jack White seems to like the obscure stuff... but I was just doing my rounds of the used guitar places in town...doesn`t take long, theres only a couple... the color caught my eye and when I picked it up, it was just so.....different...and I saw the ESP p`up along with what I thought was a Schecter Monster Tone in the neck...no markings on it so I don`t know what it is...but figured, if it turned out to be crap, I could sell the parts for more than I paid. Chances are for taking eh.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

That green guitar picture:
It won't get better, no matter how many times you rub the toes of the statue for luck.

For the "steampunk" guitar: 
The guitar is beautiful, but the main body to sub body pressure release valve, back to the main body above the main volume,
is a little pretentious.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

The Grin said:


> Whats everyone opinion on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This is a way cool looking guitar.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

It may work for the Borg 
or Gwar.. n'est-ce-pas ?


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I would love to get that steak bass that Beefcake had. For novelty reasons.
[video=youtube;MjYuCv6nDbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjYuCv6nDbQ[/video]


----------



## camo1902 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am pedantic about headstocks. I like em pretty standard. Have rejected buying many guitars that played great purely because I hated the headstock.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> You even like fluorescent "Day-glo" green guitars...???...They kinda make me "sea-sick"...ha ha ha


My son has his eye on a fluorescent green bass (even has a green fret board). I keep telling him I'm going to put a big fish hook on it and troll for sturgeon.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I like bright guitars. A headstock has to be pretty bulky for me to care about it. Some people dislike Agile headstocks - it held my Capo and that's the only reason I ever looked at it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I still think this has a lot to do with making an ugly guitar....


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Winner...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> Winner...


See, that's one that I would classify as cool-ugly - it has a certain funky 60's vibe and if it played OK, I would be proud to be seen with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

this kid could use that! (rock pose #42)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ANYTHING that gumby has is cool simply by association. that's one of the 7 secrets of the universe.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

and go! NAMM Oddities 2011


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

There are some obvious choices, such as that horrible Telecaster monstrostity on eBay with the twin points on its ass, or just about any of the pointy Gibson designs, but the more common things you see everyday are most offensive to me...

1) Reliced guitars....Nothing looks quite as ugly as a guitar that looks uncaringly abused.
2) Spalted tops.......Looks like firewood to me
3) Excessive inlay work......too much of a good thing looks just tacky
4) Black guitars....The most uninteresting color imaginable and guaranteed to show greasy fingerprints
5) Jackson and Ibanez headstocks.....That's just rude.


----------



## Voxboy (Feb 14, 2006)

Love cream colored guitars.

Hates:
Gold hardware
spalted tops
quilt
graphics of any kind
stickers of any kind
vine inlay or any over the top inlay


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Voxboy said:


> vine inlay or any over the top inlay


Though I'm on the record in this thread as loving one guitar with vine inlay, in general, I have to agree with this.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Double post again!!!


----------



## Voxboy (Feb 14, 2006)

Based on previous posts got me thinking. For a company with such provenance to come up with this is simply shocking. Not bashing cause I love Gibson.........but.....really??


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone else think that Gibson looks like it melted on the stove?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

grumpyoldman said:


> By the way, I love green guitars...
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


John: No wonder you're grumpy!:rockon2:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

sneakypete said:


>


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Voxboy said:


> Based on previous posts got me thinking. For a company with such provenance to come up with this is simply shocking. Not bashing cause I love Gibson.........but.....really??


I like the kind of wood they used for the fretboard... I dont know what I would match it with but I like it... The Inlays look tacky.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

What makes an ugly guitar?

The guitarist


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Out of the stories I heard, stick a guitar in any dudes hand and they are cool... Unless they suck then they are... I suppose "ugly"


----------

